# Fuente de alimentación 230v ,salida 5vdc / 2-3 amperios sin transformador



## totalmetallica (May 17, 2009)

Hola amigos . Estoy creando un amplificador lineal wifi a partir de un prototipo que saqué de la web , pero necesito implementarle una fuente de alimentación con salida a 5 voltios c.c. y un consumo de 2-3 amperios sin necesidad de transformador y lo más sencillo posible . 
He estado buscando por esta página pero no encuentro lo adecuado.
Espero que alguien me ayude.
Gracias por adelantado.
Adjunto circuito a alimentar .


----------



## unleased! (May 17, 2009)

Estas seguro del consumo?
Según el datasheet del *RF2126* consume 450mA a 5V.
Me parecen muchos 3A para un circuito hecho en *SMD*
Las fuentes sin transformador están pensadas para consumos pequeños, normalmente 20mA, hasta 100mA. Creo que deberías replante el usar transformador.
Saludos.


----------



## totalmetallica (May 17, 2009)

Si , tienes razón . Llevo un rato leyendo en esta página y llego a esa misma conclusión .
Sin embargo , ¿no puede perjudicar el hecho de tener un "transformador" en la misma placa que el RF2126?
 (... es que yo de teleco no tengo mucha idea)


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2009)

Fijate alguna conmutada chica, de las del estilo de los teléfonos celulares

Saludos!


----------



## unleased! (May 17, 2009)

No creo, debido a que son frecuencias muy distintas (50Hz vs 2.4Ghz) Lo que hace falta es un transformador pequeño (yo diría que con 500mA llegan) Si no quieres complicarte mucho puedes ir a un bazar chino y compras un transformador universal o adaptador como este:





Como el rango del integrado es de 3 a 6.5 voltios, lo colocas en 4.5V el adaptador y listo.
Saludos.


----------



## totalmetallica (May 18, 2009)

Gracias , la verdad es que es una buena opción , ya que así también facilita la detección de averías .

Una cosa más (no sé si abrir otro post para este tema) ¿cabría la posibilidad de construir un amplificador bidireccional wifi con dos del tipo que os mostré? He visto por ahí algún esquema de amplificadorf. bidireccional
pero se me hacen un tanto complejos y creo que no están suficientemente testados.


----------



## unleased! (May 18, 2009)

Pues mira, tienes suerte, en este mismo foro se habló de hacerlo bidireccional:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/amplificador-bi-direccional-wi-fi-11892/

Está el datasheet de los componentes y el esquematico.
La PCB la tienes que hacer tu, pero no es nada complicado, solo requiere paciencia.
Saludos!


----------



## totalmetallica (May 19, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta.
Creo que voy a intentar construir esta segunda opción , y en cuanto lo tenga postearé sus resultados.
A ver si hay suerte para conseguir todos los integrados.

Por serto , eu tamén son jallejo .


----------

